# Culinary school for pastry arts in SF



## dreamsicle (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm a senior in college who's interested in a pastry arts program after I graduate. Right now I'm deciding between Tante Marie and the California Culinary Academy pastry arts program, which are both 6-mth certificate programs. I am only an amateur baker and I'm doing this more for interest than as a career, and to gain more hands-on experience. I was wondering if anyone has recommendations or have had experiences with the two programs. Much appreciated.


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

The San Francisco Baking Institute sounds perfect for you ... sfbi.com

You could take the 18 week professional course or you could register for a series of 5 day workshops.


----------

